# i7, 6700K, I reached 5ghz!



## amatris1996 (Jan 5, 2018)

hey guys just want to share that i managed to get 5ghz with my chip. iv tired a few times and failed.. Alot. i read up and looked at other peoples overclock's to get there 5ghz.  and its helped me. if been running at 5ghz for 4 days now, its not going to be my final overclock but this was just a Goal iv had for a while. now i know some will Slate me and say its not 5ghz as you have not stress'd it But so far gaming, GTA5, Arma3,Players Unknown, all on max is fine,  been on them for hours on end without crash. so  in my eyes iv achieved my goal!, if anyone is interested here is my Cpuz Validation
Voltage is at 1.5v on a cool master AIO at the moment the Temps as i look over now, that is semi idle is 36c Temps for the cpu when gaming hit around 70c so not too bad..
IV also overclocked my Ram to 3000 mhz, they are HyperX rated at 2666, XMP, 
Also running gtx 980 in SLI

https://valid.x86.fr/nqfgvv


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2018)

Delided?
feel free to fill specs here!


----------



## amatris1996 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope not Delided dont want to Try that "Yet" lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Congrats, test suggestions, get Ryzen Blender, 7Zip, Unigen Heaven and Valley, set 7zip to utilize max cores and threads and compress and extract files in zip and 7zip formats, use ryzen blender there is a thread on how to set it up, and set unigen heaven/valley to max tessalation, no lockups/reboots/bsods you should be good to go.

My rig is oranges to yours but look at my signature. Still though Good going I hope its stable for your needs


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 5, 2018)

That puts you in the top 1% as far as overclock.net's list goes

Sample Size143
Average OC4.68
Median OC4.70
Average Vcore1.38
Median Vcore1.38

Voltage is a bit too high for my taste ... never gone above 1.3875.  The 3 who got that far on OCN needed 1.47, 1.583 and 1.44 ... of course that means could see 1.6 or more when advanced instruction sets present.

Where's ya ring / cache ? .... I find Graphic programs gimme lower benchies when I have cache < 3 below CP multiplier.   We havent recommended synthetics since Sandy Bridge days on CPU but curious to see how ya OC stands up against RoG Real Bench.    I start feelin comfy when i get 2 hours but for final test wil run for 4 hours.

Would also be curious to see what max core voltages and cores are during during the test, you only have to run the RoG RB benchmark (about 8 minutes) to get this result while recording with HWiNFO (sensors only)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 5, 2018)

If you delid you will probably be able to maintain 5Ghz and probably lower voltage as well. Worked for me!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2018)

amatris1996 said:


> Voltage is at 1.5v and the cpu when gaming hit around 70c so not too bad..



1.5V+ that's what the validation shows and 70c when Gaming.

No thanks.

I want to run a CPU not a Toaster.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 5, 2018)

That's one that I can't wrap my head around ... lower temps makes sense ... lower voltages ?

Looking at the validation ... 

says 41 cache... that makes it  bit easier
says 1.536 volts ... wonder what peak is ... prolly close to 1.6 ... that's quite high for 24/7 OC
says 92 °C ... nah, that's way too high for me


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice work!
 Hope that AIO don't poop the bed!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2018)

@amatris1996 try and tune down the cpu voltage a bit, imho that's to high for 24/7 but good job man!

Download AIDA64 and under system stability check un-check everything except FPU and run it.. watch those temps though as it'll hammer the shit outa the cpu ... run it for 30min or so and if it passes that cool! that'll really show you how hot the cpu will get and if the cooler can actually keep up


----------



## Vario (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't think its worth it, after a year you might find you will have to lower the clock or it won't remain stable.  You might end up with a malfunctioning processor even at stock speeds.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2018)

Vario said:


> I don't think its worth it, after a year you might find you will have to lower the clock or it won't remain stable.  You might end up with a malfunctioning processor even at stock speeds.


at that voltage that's a FOR sure thing! 

I only need 1.345v for the magical 5ghz


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> at that voltage that's a FOR sure thing!



Not really...  at least for that last bit.

I ran a 6700k "balls to the wall" like that around a year and it had no trouble returning to stock at the end, though it couldn't OC as well by then.  It certainly degrades, but no reason to assume it will "ruin the chip."


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2018)

1.50v ?

I'm not as smart as you but I'm smart enough to know 1.50v is waaaay to much for 24/7 and I didn't ever mention stock degrade..

I've been in the game long enough to know better


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.50v is waaaay to much for 24/7



Yeap, those Voltages and temps are just for a quick Benchmark.

Two things that i don't mess with:

1 - Voltages
2 - temps

I do whatever it takes to lower it as much as i can.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.50v ?
> 
> I'm not as smart as you but I'm smart enough to know 1.50v is waaaay to much for 24/7 and I didn't ever mention stock degrade..
> 
> I've been in the game long enough to know better



Ive seen voltages at 1.6 and no degrade after 3 years, although that was Nehalem with custom loop.

Would I do it? Prob not.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2018)

amatris1996 said:


> Voltage is at 1.5v



Too high IMO, I wouldn't want to try that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> Too high IMO, I wouldn't want to try that.


I used to push my 2700K at 1.5v but not on these newer procks


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> I used to push my 2700K at 1.5v but not on these newer procks



Even then it's still high.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.50v ?
> 
> I'm not as smart as you but I'm smart enough to know 1.50v is waaaay to much for 24/7 and I didn't ever mention stock degrade..
> 
> I've been in the game long enough to know better



Oh it's too much.

The line you quoted just mentioned a degrade to "below stock."  I was refuting that and only that.

Rig was a benching/"I don't care what happens" rig.  Ran for about 6 months before starting to lose OC efficiency, and a year before I got rid of the OC entirely and gave it an easy life as a stock gaming rig for a friend.


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2018)

amatris1996 said:


> Nope not Delided dont want to Try that "Yet" lol


Should consider it ,  delid lower temps, so might help to  reduce voltage  too, since the voltage you are using is a bit high ....


Regards,


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice job!

I was able to get my 6700K to 4.835MHz @ 1.39VCore and pass IBT at Maximum for 3 hours (30 passes) with 16GB of RAM @ 3640 15-15-15-35.

CoreMax was 71°C at 23°C ambient. Custom loop.

CPU delidded, Conduconaut on die, Kryonaut on waterblock.


----------

